# Insurance - dog going to work!



## waggingwhippet (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all

Does anyone take their dog to work and have third party insurance that covers incidents that occur at work? Meg will be accompanying my OH to work (office based) and petplan have said that they don't cover third party incidents that occur in the office. OH is army officer and there are lots of dogs in the office (I wish my office was like that!) - he's asking around today but wondered whether any of you knew of insurers that would cover?

thank you


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

if you become a member of Dog's Trust (£25 / year) it includes 3rd party liability insurance

Dogs Trust - Membership FAQs

" FREE third party insurance - up to £1,000,000 cover per claim if your dog causes damage or injury to another person their property or pets"

You could give them a call and check if it would cover in the office


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have third party insurance through John Lewis, because I did look at the Dogs Trust one and decided against it. I don't know if it covers in the workplace though - I know they asked when I took it out if I take my dog to work.


----------



## waggingwhippet (Jul 17, 2013)

Many thanks for your responses.

I will try Dogs Trust today. Petplan and John Lewis both said they wouldn't cover the workplace and suggested I would struggle to find someone who did - I won't give up just yet!


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I took my insurance through the AA. I don't know about the more expensive ones, but most of the ones I looked at did not cover liability at work.
Look at the Third Party Liabilty section and look at what's not covered. eg Tesco says they will not cover compensation----- to anyone working with you or damage to property belonging -------- to anyone working with you.
AA was the only one I found that didn't have that exclusion. 
I pay just over £100 a year and they cover up to £100 per condition for the basic cover. They are very good at paying out.


----------



## waggingwhippet (Jul 17, 2013)

Great - many thanks Tanglewood3, I'll take a look


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Found this on the Dogs Trust site...

"However, if the member was taking their dog to work and the dog was not being used for work purposes it would be covered by the insurance"

So your dog would be covered by the dogs trust 3rd party cover.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I was an Army officer and Kilo came to work with me. Petplan wrote an exclusion on my Certificate of Insurance for any work related incidents so I took out the Dog's Trusts 3rd party cover.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I was an Army officer and Kilo came to work with me. Petplan wrote an exclusion on my Certificate of Insurance for any work related incidents so I took out the Dog's Trusts 3rd party cover.


Did you have these together? Or stop the pet plan?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Charleigh said:


> Did you have these together? Or stop the pet plan?


Together. The third party part of Petplan only had an exclusion applied for any incidents happening in the work place. No way would I have 3rd party only insurance from Dog's Trust in place of my Petplan Lifetime policy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

The Dogs Trust cover is just for 3rd party liability - it's not pet insurance as well


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Together. The third party part of Petplan only had an exclusion applied for any incidents happening in the work place. No way would I have 3rd party only insurance from Dog's Trust in place of my Petplan Lifetime policy.


Thanks, in the distant future I would love to take Teddy to work, but I wouldn't want to stop her petplan (I didn't know you could have two insurances at once)


----------



## waggingwhippet (Jul 17, 2013)

This is excellent, thank you. I will go with both as well, I think. I too want the pet plan life policy and will look to get the dogs trust 3rd party. There are a few dogs at OH's work with pet plan only and I don't think they are aware of the third party exclusion!


----------



## waggingwhippet (Jul 17, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> The Dogs Trust cover is just for 3rd party liability - it's not pet insurance as well


I just spoke to dogs trust. The membership is £25 per year and indeed it covers third part liability for dogs at work, as long as they are not working dog. You take this out in addition to petplan life insurance (if you want).

Problem sorted, thank you!


----------

